# Daily Driver ICS ROM?



## Garrettvw (Oct 7, 2013)

I use MavRom 4.0 as my daily driver right now but im looking for an ICS rom with good battery life and stability. Im kinda stuck in between CM9, AOKP & Gummy. Steel Droid 5.6 battery life is horrible. I tried MIUI..not quite my style..and I figure JB roms would be even worse as far as battery life goes plus I lost my sim card.

But, between those three roms, which versions are the most stable and have the best battery life? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

